# Outfit for Easter, dilemma pics inside :)



## Brie (Apr 6, 2009)

So this obviously isn't super important, but i want someone else's opinions on this outfit

See i really want to wear this dress, (haven't worn it yet)
and i just got this bag(marked down to $44 from $245!!!). But in my wardrobe these were the only things i could think to pair it with?? I don't know is it too _pretty_???















oh and its just for lunch with the bf's parents, (we've been together 6 years so i've obviously met them many times before)



oh and makeup??? I love Fashion Mews l/s or should i go for a coral lip??? hmm and eye's


Can you tell I'm bored.........


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 7, 2009)

I love everything about the outfit, but the bag. The bag actually matches MY easter outfit!


----------



## Brie (Apr 7, 2009)

lol!! i really wanted it in the black version but they had sold out


----------



## User35 (Apr 7, 2009)

all I gotta say is YES to the fashion mews....its my favorite lipstick right now !

and yes the outfit is adorable


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 7, 2009)

I love that outfit.
I think it would look amazing with a coral lip. I think using Fashion Mews would look odd with the colour you're wearing clothing wise.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww is there such a thing as too pretty? Especially lunch on Easter with your significant other's parents! Too pretty is just right. I love the dress, the colors are still bold and I'm a fan of everything not being too matchy (aka the purse). It's almost a nude purse so I think it can work with anything especially if your outfit's colors are bold.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 8, 2009)

The outfit is so cute and that bag is HOT! What a great find, finding it for $44 from $245! Where did you find the dress?

I love that outfit, but instead of a purple sweater maybe a black or white one? I think it would match much better.

As for make-up, I think fashion mews would be great.


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 8, 2009)

i like the outfit, but possibly wear a grey cardie? I dunno, I just think there's a lot of colours & grey would compliment the bag


----------



## Brie (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah i still don't know, lol!!
that dress was also marked down to like $10 , got it a while ago. Only bought it because it was $10, I'm a horrible shopper i have plenty of stuff in my wardrobe like that LOL!!
I think I'l wear it with my MJ pear gold pear necklace watch.

The clashing of the colours is really the only part i like, i think

I do think the fashion mews was a bad choice though.... LOl i bet i wear something different!! I'm useless


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

that's a really pretty outfit! luv it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

I know how you feel with clashing colors, honestly.
I was wearing pink, black, red, yellow, blue and green today. Most of the colors were in my bag though *shifty eyes*


----------

